# NTP constraint offset?



## quamenzullo (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello,

I've added a constraint in openntpd configuration /usr/local/etc/ntpd.conf (only comments lines are hidden):


```
.
.
.

# use a random selection of NTP Pool Time Servers
# see http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers
#servers pool.ntp.org
# Server is in France
server 0.fr.pool.ntp.org
server 1.fr.pool.ntp.org
server 2.fr.pool.ntp.org
server 3.fr.pool.ntp.org

.
.
.

# get the time constraint from a well-known HTTPS site
#constraints from "https://www.google.com/?q=openntpd"
#constraints from "https://duckduckgo.com/?q=openntpd"

# ISP is OVH
constraint from "https://www.ovh.com/fr/"
```

A while after I restarted openntpd, # ntpctl -s status show a constraint offset of about -1 to -3 seconds. I've tried with other constraint sources, I always get an offset.

I don't need a high accuracy, but is this offset just normal?


----------

